# When does it start?



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me when and where the surf fishing starts to pick back up? PCS' ing and trying to make 1 more trip before I leave in April, thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Keep an eye on Rutgers and the water temps.. April will definatly work... You need to change your poster name...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

DrumDum1986 said:


> Can anyone tell me when and where the surf fishing starts to pick back up? PCS' ing and trying to make 1 more trip before I leave in April, thanks.


Well i know one thing, your probably under 5 miles from me right now. And april will definatley be good. And there is only one DD haha


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

fishing seems to pick up in March down this way..........as far as a forum name goes.....life is really too short to worry about stupid ****......I mean really? grow a dick or buy a 4x4........same **** applies......


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha. I agree


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

WNCRick said:


> fishing seems to pick up in March down this way..........as far as a forum name goes.....life is really too short to worry about stupid ****......I mean really? grow a dick or buy a 4x4........same **** applies......


 You're right,I guess life is too short,and being closer to the end than the beginning,need to be happy every morning that I'm still on this side the grass..  Just hard to understand why someone would want to copy my stupid name anywho..??


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WNCRick said:


> fishing seems to pick up in March down this way..........as far as a forum name goes.....life is really too short to worry about stupid ****......I mean really? grow a dick or buy a 4x4........same **** applies......


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

And seeing as how you are closer to the end than the beginning, remember that the people that love and respect you would never blame you for whacking some pinhead that makes idiot comments. Enjoy your day!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> View attachment 8723


 Careful, or I will call solid and skunky ..... 



chuck(skidmark) said:


> And seeing as how you are closer to the end than the beginning, remember that the people that love and respect you would never blame you for whacking some pinhead that makes idiot comments. Enjoy your day!!!!!


 Na ain't that thinskin,used to be,but grew my junk,raised a couple of youngens,plenty of big trucks,no need to wack the post,it is what it is..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WNCRick said:


> fishing seems to pick up in March down this way..........as far as a forum name goes.....life is really too short to worry about stupid ****......I mean really? grow a dick or buy a 4x4........same **** applies......


So according to your philosophy, buying a 4x4 replaces the need for a jimmy? I'm guessing you got a f-350 on 44" tires. LOL


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

DrumDum1986 said:


> Can anyone tell me when and where the surf fishing starts to pick back up? PCS' ing and trying to make 1 more trip before I leave in April, thanks.


As others said, keep an eye on water temps and some sw wind in march. You should be able to get some good fishing in before leaving. Good luck on the station change, and if headed overseas, safe trip.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe a Monster Truck?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> So according to your philosophy, buying a 4x4 replaces the need for a jimmy? I'm guessing you got a f-350 on 44" tires. LOL



lol, i could see that. and probably sings beautifully too


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I do need to change the name as when I joined I did not know the name was in use. Trying to figure out how to change it now as I just upgraded my account.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

WNCRick said:


> fishing seems to pick up in March down this way..........as far as a forum name goes.....life is really too short to worry about stupid ****......I mean really? grow a dick or buy a 4x4........same **** applies......


Enough of the puns.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Enough of the puns.



even a junkyard mutt has a pair, guess some were just born scavengers....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes everyone just needs to relax.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Neil gets it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DrumDum1986 said:


> Thanks everyone, I do need to change the name as when I joined I did not know the name was in use. Trying to figure out how to change it now as I just upgraded my account.


 When I first started messing with these boards,picked out the worst,most idiotic poster name that could be thought of figuring NOONE will use that one...  

As the one poster said "life is short",no problem... Someone called me that name when I was drumming an area in the sound.. Had waterspouts and crap all over us,and he wanted in.. Dropped him off at the dock and proceeded to pull back off.. He asked where the h*** I was going? To catch some more drum I said... You're just "drumdum" then,he said... It kinda stuck... A little older now and don't go out in weather like that anymore,so no problem,keep the name...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DrumDum1986 said:


> Can anyone tell me when and where the surf fishing starts to pick back up? PCS' ing and trying to make 1 more trip before I leave in April, thanks.


 Oh,and I missread you post as well... 

You're *leaving* in April,not coming down here in April... So,like was said,keep an eye on Rutgers,water temps get in high 50range-low 60 in March have your butt on the sand with some bait in the water... Have caught them in as low as 54,but I live here and can go over to Ocock any weekend I want,so can try stupid junk like that...


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

Really appreciate the info, it's nice to get the low down from some vet's!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Just cause you dont fish that weather anymore DrumDum dont mean that Tater wont! Took up right where you left off I guess....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mahimarauder said:


> Just cause you dont fish that weather anymore DrumDum dont mean that Tater wont! Took up right where you left off I guess....


 I try not to allow him to dip himself in bucketloads of stupidity like I did........  Ya learn from experience,and I've already experienced and passed it down....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I try not to allow him to dip himself in bucketloads of stupidity like I did........  Ya learn from experience,and I've already experienced and passed it down....


yet you'll let 'im out on jennettes with us "northern" kingers,whole boatloads of stupidity on that pier from time to time!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> yet you'll let 'im out on jennettes with us "northern" kingers,whole boatloads of stupidity on that pier from time to time!!


 He can handle himself pretty good through all that,but this fall trying to drumfish on there was a different animal all together.. Forget everything you've ever learned about drummin off a pier.. Crash helmets and body armor is the uniform of the day....


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I try not to allow him to dip himself in bucketloads of stupidity like I did........  Ya learn from experience,and I've already experienced and passed it down....



I used to tell my kid, when he was young, "I tell you this stuff so you don't have to reinvent the wheel every generation."
It seems to have stuck, for the most part, he is much better behaved than I was in my early 20s.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> yet you'll let 'im out on jennettes with us "northern" kingers,whole boatloads of stupidity on that pier from time to time!!


Theres plenty of stupidty with everyone who kingfishes from a pier, they think there actually gonna catch a fish


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Where are you PCSing to?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, has this thread gone to shiite. Does anyone know when in the spring would be a good time to start surf fishing in the outer banks of NC?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

phillyguy said:


> Man, has this thread gone to shiite. Does anyone know when in the spring would be a good time to start surf fishing in the outer banks of NC?


.......1st major moon phase in March.......Oacoke...south end...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

As long as the weather is nice, it's never too early to start fishing. Catching is another story, and no one will know until it happens. (Except maybe some Native Americans)


We can't see the future...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

last year,blow toads started around the 20th of feb at 55,been scattered reports of mullet,trout,pups from the surf all winter long,just gotta pick the right wind and right beach


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

This question comes up every year pretty much. The first spring drum run is nearly clockwork. There are a few people who have put their time in, kept records, and figured out the pattern. There are a few things I would offer as advice. There is no magic date. Moon phase is irreverent. The spring run will begin anytime between Feb. 20th and March 30th. When it starts, by the time you read or hear about the first fish caught you missed it. It will not be more consistent until the water stays above 62 degrees. The cheapest way to figure it out is to go back and search the NC history of threads and see if you can develop a pattern. I know that requires some extensive effort, but I can assure you it will be cheaper and take a couple hundred more hours less. Last hint is...I keep my eyes glued to Rutgers and Wunderground beginning ummmmm, bout NOW! Gear is ready to grab and go as soon as it is right for a two day window. Wife and job know when this time of year comes drum feaver can hit any day and I will be gone!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

March 22.

(wishful thinking)


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I guess it all depends on the species of fish. It would be interesting to learn about the migration patterns of the fish typically sought by surf and pier folks. Being from western NC and most of my extensive saltwater knowledge is based on watching "Finding Nemo" I would like to learn a little more about the spring "runs." I have always been under the impression (might be wrong) that fish migrated south for the winter or maybe out to deeper water. If they did head south wouldn't the "bite" sort of start in the warmer waters and move upwards along the coast?
Now if they fish have headed out to sea and are coming in I could see the OB getting the run first.
Anyone have a decent source for info like this?


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Take it to the bank it's not gonna happen this week


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

gilly21 said:


> This question comes up every year pretty much. The first spring drum run is nearly clockwork. There are a few people who have put their time in, kept records, and figured out the pattern. There are a few things I would offer as advice. There is no magic date. Moon phase is irreverent. The spring run will begin anytime between Feb. 20th and March 30th. When it starts, by the time you read or hear about the first fish caught you missed it. It will not be more consistent until the water stays above 62 degrees. The cheapest way to figure it out is to go back and search the NC history of threads and see if you can develop a pattern. I know that requires some extensive effort, but I can assure you it will be cheaper and take a couple hundred more hours less. Last hint is...I keep my eyes glued to Rutgers and Wunderground beginning ummmmm, bout NOW! Gear is ready to grab and go as soon as it is right for a two day window. Wife and job know when this time of year comes drum feaver can hit any day and I will be gone!


....
...good answers......but aint gotta worry about u in the way at the beginning.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

yerbyray said:


> I guess it all depends on the species of fish. It would be interesting to learn about the migration patterns of the fish typically sought by surf and pier folks. Being from western NC and most of my extensive saltwater knowledge is based on watching "Finding Nemo" I would like to learn a little more about the spring "runs." I have always been under the impression (might be wrong) that fish migrated south for the winter or maybe out to deeper water. If they did head south wouldn't the "bite" sort of start in the warmer waters and move upwards along the coast?
> Now if they fish have headed out to sea and are coming in I could see the OB getting the run first.
> Anyone have a decent source for info like this?


 In NC,drum imho,are more e-w at least in first of the season.. Water temps,water temps,water temps........ Bait seems to follow that processs also.... jmho..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

57 Degrees


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Emulation can be the greatest compliment! But there can only be one Drumdum!
And there can only be one Tater!

May I suggest " RedfishLunatic"


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> Where are you PCSing to?


Vicenza, Italy


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice. I wear my Sky Soldiers combat patch proudly.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Water temps.*



Garboman said:


> 57 Degrees


I like garboman's thinking. Only time I really carry a freaking thermometer to the surf is in the spring. I've never caught drum when the water temp on the beach was fifty seven but damit if it's coming up to somthing like that i'd keep good eye. I've got mentors here and there and thier is at least one this board that taught me a thing or four about drum fishing in the spring. I was glad I could fetch his bait and drum tags for him that year. I made sure i was in the right place at the right time for years to follow.

On a side note, like gilly said. I was itching to go one year and when the time looked right I broke bad and went on a seconds notice. Water temp late that evening when were on the beach was 68. -F-ing Pogies were washing up on the beach....We fished hard that night into all the next day and nothing. the next day was bluebird. No waders needed as the air temps were warm. Hell, I've surfed in colder water without a wetsuit. 

That afternoon a front moved through and the water began to cool; The wind and rain came....Then it happened...Just as a buddy of mine was leaving the beach. His tail lights still visable..The drum started biting.

It stopped the next morning for about two weeks. Water temps went cold again and muddy.

Thanks for the good times guys....You know who you are and I appreciate it!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Lots of great advice here...from DD to Gilly to Garbo....and of course Ryan. Have me itchin' to get down there....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

doing all that work is bs. Find a guy named Gilly. Beg porkchops from him. Follow his truck around.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Water temps?? How about 49?? A little chilly,matter of fact this thing fought like a spiney,but it was the first for that year...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea, you can smell those things down the beach.*



NTKG said:


> doing all that work is bs. Find a guy named Gilly. Beg porkchops from him. Follow his truck around.


Sucks at another spot we fish. I guess Ill need to start hauling a grill over there gilly.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> Sucks at another spot we fish. I guess Ill need to start hauling a grill over there gilly.


damn right. I seriously remember that being the best damn pork chop i've ever had and I swear all he did was sautee in butter.....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Neil, You forget the years of seasoning built up in that cast iron skillet, the bacon grease from the morning still sitting too. No doubt the pork chops are ALWAYS better on the beach. Just something about it. Since those early days I have gone stealth in my vehicle. I am not as easily recognized anymore. But I am with a good group no matter where I am on the sand. That I can promise. 

Ryan, I already got that planned out. With my pier cart the Drum Bunker is going to turn into the kitchen! Next fall! Oh BTW....Working an angle on a house there too. Nothing secure yet, but starting the dialogue and promise of showing the guy a thing or two. Haven't even played the local lucky charm card yet . Gonna talk that over with him first.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

For sure lots of good stuff! Hey Kenny, what did you mean by 'e-w' ... that the drum run back and forth in the ocean or sound rather than n-s along the coast?

Do the NC drum go very far north or is there a boundary between where the Pamlico drum and Chessy drum travel? Always wondered about that!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Already has.......That is all.......Got to be in it to win it....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> For sure lots of good stuff! Hey Kenny, what did you mean by 'e-w' ... that the drum run back and forth in the ocean or sound rather than n-s along the coast?
> 
> Do the NC drum go very far north or is there a boundary between where the Pamlico drum and Chessy drum travel? Always wondered about that!


 By looking at tag returns each year,as well as listening to oldtimers,my peers,as well as ncdmf...There is a lot of evidence that they move east west,there is also evidence that they move north and south just from looking at tag returns each year.. On another track,Owen Lupton sr from other side of sound has told me they caught drum in super early march on cedar island.. Norman Miller had a tag he put in the fish in Oct in Ocracoke Inlet, returned from a gillnetter that caught a drum in mid Feb in the mouth of the Neuse.. So,there is also reason to believe they can go into the sound in the wintertime as well.. Then,there are drum that are tagged in Pamlico,then recaptured at the E shore as well.. 

Started tagging fish around 94. Every year I recieve data on who's tags were recovered where,how much fish had grown,when it was caught.. It makes you wonder if these fish have different tribes aka(bodies of fish) and those tribes just pick out thier own migration route.. Just like there is a book that points out the fact that there was a very healthy population of fish off New Jersey every year.. That was back in time,but who knows the way the population of drum seems to be expanding now,one of those tribes could go up there for a summer vacation as well...


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Good info Kenny, I agree they do move north south, the last two falls there have been tagged fish caught here that were tagged in Winyah Bay, SC. SCDMF said they are getting a good amount of returns from Fla.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Good info Kenny, I agree they do move north south, the last two falls there have been tagged fish caught here that were tagged in Winyah Bay, SC. SCDMF said they are getting a good amount of returns from Fla.


 Yes,seems to be a tribe of fish down Wilmington way that goes that far south.. Still remains to be proven,at least for me and what tagging I've seen so far,which is very little in the grand scheme of it.. JMHO,seems that tribe in Wilmington does the exchange with SC,and maybe even Fla.. Although the tribe n of there in Pamlico seems e-w from sound to warmer ocean, as well as headed n-s from Cheasbay back to Pamlico.. Everytime I've looked at it and tried to figure out what the heck they are doing judging from tagging data,ect,they throw me a curveball.... 

There are pleny of folks MUCH MORE QUALIFIED than I that are semi-stumped as well....


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

There was a tribe up the Chesapeake Bay last summer as far North as Baltimore.
All smaller fish, 15-18". didn't hear of any really big ones, just pups.

They were a nice surprise, when caught using light tackle Perch fishing.
I hope they come back this year.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Just like there is a book that points out the fact that there was a very healthy population of fish off New Jersey every year.. That was back in time,but who knows the way the population of drum seems to be expanding now,one of those tribes could go up there for a summer vacation as well...


That tribe is growing every year. There are drum caught there every fall. I first started hearing of them my last two years of living in Jerz. There were two guys that had them patterned on the shoals in front of a well known inlet in the southern portion of the state. That was back in 2003/04. Every once in a while I get word of fish still being caught and they are getting bigger. I do agree that from what I have seen the drum are more E-W. But this fall we checked tags on two fish we caught and they were tagged in the Neuse river, but we caught them close to VA beach. My theory is that the entire eastern seaboard mass moves east to warmer water. They congregate and all the schools mix together. As they move back to shore they follow the school they are mixed with as opposed to sticking to the place of birth like salmon. So my theory is that 80% of the time the fish go back to where they are generally tagged/born/breed etc. But on occasion they just follow the herd and do their thing where ever. 

Two things I know for sure:
1) The more I think I know the more I realize I don't.
2) I'm a dumb fisherman not a scientist so my theory's are just opinions that I may try to pawn off as facts the more I drink.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> Two things I know for sure:
> 1) The more I think I know the more I realize I don't.
> 2) I'm a dumb fisherman not a scientist so my theory's are just opinions that I may try to pawn off as facts the more I drink.


 No doubt,I'm one of those "dumb feeshermen" you are referring to as well.. All theory,but some facts like fish in the Pamlico in the dead of winter,as well as schools off Hatteras in 40' of water,dead of winter throw a monkey wrench into a lot of socalled theorys.. 

Just to throw another monkey wrench; Fishing a wreck years ago in Feb off E shore,35mi out.. On the way to marking the wreck,bottom machine indicated a huge school of BIG fish,not far from the wreck.. When we fished the wreck we caught 2 yrling fish,about 15lbs.. My guess was that the mark was drum off E shore in Feb....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It's great getting the tag info back. I think the one thing we can all agree on is that they don't know too much more then before people started tagging them. 

Been a good deal of tagging going on down this way now too with the big fish for the past three years. But not to many returned.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe all the smart guys are over thinking why fish do what they do.
Perhaps, fish being fish, just go where ever they want for no good reason.
As long as there is food, they don't move far, if there isn't, they swim willy nilly till they find some.
I wouldn't move off my couch except to take a leak if there was always beer and food with in arms reach.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> It's great getting the tag info back. I think the one thing we can all agree on is that they don't know too much more then before people started tagging them.
> 
> Been a good deal of tagging going on down this way now too with the big fish for the past three years. But not to many returned.


 Since 94 and probably more than 700 swimming with my tags in em,only 4 returns.. I've caught 6 tags,one being a double tagged fish.. But would say in general,not many are returned...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

dena said:


> Maybe all the smart guys are over thinking why fish do what they do.
> Perhaps, fish being fish, just go where ever they want for no good reason.
> As long as there is food, they don't move far, if there isn't, they swim willy nilly till they find some.
> I wouldn't move off my couch except to take a leak if there was always beer and food with in arms reach.


..
....Every real fisherman on this board KNOWS BETTER THAN THAT!!!...Every species has a PATTERN!!!!...the "Lucky Ones" know how to intercept that pattern...whatever the species is.....


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I am convinced that the drum are shedding the tags somehow. They are a very tough fish and I think there needs to be a new anchor device created. The tag return ratio just isn't adding up. 

I do agree that it is very valuable info in tracking these fish. I think the use of satellite tags needs to be looked into more in NC as well. They've learned a lot of info in there very short use here in VA.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for interrupting this thread but I'm curious what you're all talking about in terms of the tags. Does the DNR have you tag any non-keepers for tracking purposes? I'm transitioning from fresh water fishing in Ohio so I'm a bit green.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Jester86 said:


> Sorry for interrupting this thread but I'm curious what you're all talking about in terms of the tags. Does the DNR have you tag any non-keepers for tracking purposes? I'm transitioning from fresh water fishing in Ohio so I'm a bit green.


Yeah alot of big drum are tagged. When u catch a tag fish just pull tag put and let fish swim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

WILSON said:


> I am convinced that the drum are shedding the tags somehow. They are a very tough fish and I think there needs to be a new anchor device created. The tag return ratio just isn't adding up.
> 
> I do agree that it is very valuable info in tracking these fish. I think the use of satellite tags needs to be looked into more in NC as well. They've learned a lot of info in there very short use here in VA.


 Sometimes they do shed them,many times they will abraid them so that your numbers are worn off.. Have caught one like that,and have seen several caught like that as well..
Far as radio tags,nc has already done some of that in Pamlico with George Beckwith-ncdmf cooperating together.. One thing I know they learned off the tags,many of the caught and tagged fish traveled great distances very quickly away from the spot after being caught and tagged..



Jester86 said:


> Sorry for interrupting this thread but I'm curious what you're all talking about in terms of the tags. Does the DNR have you tag any non-keepers for tracking purposes? I'm transitioning from fresh water fishing in Ohio so I'm a bit green.


 These tagged fish we are talking about are big drum,you cannot keep one over 27"... They do tag pups as well,but the big ones are the ones being referred to..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I've only caught one tagged fish in my life, back in 07... 47 inches caught 6 months before at the Avon Pier.... Don't hear of many caught either... JAM


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I forgot Beckwith did the satellite tags also. I really think they learned more in the one or two years of using the satellite tags than all the years of normal tagging. Too bad they are so expensive. Imagine the data and what we would learn with a long term sat tag like the "shark boys" are using! 

Probably better off they didn't anyways. Imagine knowing a school a 5000 big drum were headed to a certain location. I'd be homeless and jobless for sure!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I ask that people either cut the tags off or just write the number down and clean the tag. You can call the number in to DMF. May as well leave it in just in case it's caught again.

I've also learned that the fall drum fishing heats up along the coast just about all at the same time. I've been on the northern beachs catching fish and getting texts with photos of the fish being caught in SENC.

Also came home from up that way and three days later had what was at the time my best night ever.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I ask that people either cut the tags off or just write the number down and clean the tag. You can call the number in to DMF. May as well leave it in just in case it's caught again.
> 
> I've also learned that the fall drum fishing heats up along the coast just about all at the same time. I've been on the northern beachs catching fish and getting texts with photos of the fish being caught in SENC.
> 
> Also came home from up that way and three days later had what was at the time my best night ever.


 Ryan,Carol ,as well as others from ncdmf have told me to cut the tag,so that is what I do.. ALTHOUGH,with my double tagged fish,both Beckwith and Norman Miller had tags in the fish.. Norman being the later of the two to tag it.. So,he evidently does leave the tag in...


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Ya'll writing down the tag number and leaving the tag in haven't gotten to the "reading glasses and magnifing glass" age yet! I 've only caught one taged drum. Tagged at bradely creek @ 17" and caught in surf N side Rich inlet @ 31". Had been loose 2 yrs and a few months. best - glenn


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

yea Ken. I've called in a few tags from others as well and she always asks if the tag was removed or left it in so she could make note of it.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Ryan,Carol ,as well as others from ncdmf have told me to cut the tag,so that is what I do.. ALTHOUGH,with my double tagged fish,both Beckwith and Norman Miller had tags in the fish.. Norman being the later of the two to tag it.. So,he evidently does leave the tag in...


DD, You,Beckwith and Norman caught the same fish?? That's crazy!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mark H. said:


> DD, You,Beckwith and Norman caught the same fish?? That's crazy!


 Was sightcasting Hatteras Inlet.. Brought fish to boat and said hey look,a tag.. HUH?? NO,it's TWO TAGS?? Side by side.. Thought it was kinda strange.. Clipped those two and stuck one of mine in,no sense in making the fish look like a porcipine (msp),with yellow quils..  Carol told me one was caught w pamlico by Beckwith,then caught by Norman in Ocock Inlet,then it was caught in Hatteras Inlet.. Fish was doing a circle.. Either he was enjoying the free bait,enjoyed pain,or he had a deathwish,or all of the above...


----------

